# Welding table



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2020)

Fabbed up a base for my welding table. 
3x3 legs, 1x2 cross members. 3/8” top. 
Still need to add casters and a partial lower shelf. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice David.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2020)

Janger said:


> Nice David.



Thanks, it was a fun build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Sep 26, 2020)

What are you doing for the top?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a piece of 3/8 plate water jet cut. 
The corners are amazingly square. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks good...you'll never be sorry that you made it sturdy and heavy.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Looks good...you'll never be sorry that you made it sturdy and heavy.



Thanks @DPittman
I hesitated on the 3x3” leg size but went with it because the top is ‘only’ 3/8” so my thinking was that the extra weight would be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice work David. You won't regret the extra weight.

Do the 3/8 plate edges overhang the rails? Looks like it will....


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Nice work David. You won't regret the extra weight.
> 
> Do the 3/8 plate edges overhang the rails? Looks like it will....



Thanks Pete. 
The top extends 3” past the top all the way around. 
I plan to add some 2” tube under the top so I can make receiver-style mounts for a 5” vise, ring roller and various other tools. 
With the 2” receivers the 3” extension will still give me a 1” clamping edge. I hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 26, 2020)

Good for you David. When I made my table years ago I only had 1.5" tubing and 3/16" plate. I always vowed to make a better one, but decades later it's hanging in there and still doing the job, so I just never got around to a decent one.

I ask about the edges because I didn't put them on mine. I regret it now because you need edges for clamping and other stuff.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 26, 2020)

How will you attached the top? Weld or bolt? 3/8 thick would allow you to thread holes in the top and bolt from below so if you need to take the top off for mods or whatever it will be easier than cutting welds.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey @David_R8  - here is a pic of my welding table 





The tubes go across so you can mount extensions, vice etc and the space in the middle is for a tray you pull out when plasma cutting to collect the slag.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 27, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> How will you attached the top? Weld or bolt? 3/8 thick would allow you to thread holes in the top and bolt from below so if you need to take the top off for mods or whatever it will be easier than cutting welds.



Good idea. 
For the moment I put a small tack weld at the outside corner of each leg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 27, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hey @David_R8 - here is a pic of my welding table
> 
> View attachment 11141
> The tubes go across so you can mount extensions, vice etc and the space in the middle is for a tray you pull out when plasma cutting to collect the slag.



I like this idea. 
I did leave a wide enough space all the way around to add this sort of arrangement in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Sep 27, 2020)

I made some like that a while ago that were hinged to fold down, just lift and push in It was to be used for plasma.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I made some like that a while ago that were hinged to fold down, just lift and push in It was to be used for plasma.



I’d like to see pics as that’s an option I’m also considering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 28, 2020)

Taylnia said:


> that looks really nice dude!


Thanks!


----------



## Tom O (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry no picks of them its easy enough to make though It’s only a hinge.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

@David_R8  : not sure if your into drilling   holes but this works cool - 3/4” holes at 4” centres.  Clamps are a Bessey package on sale at Home Depot.  I knocked the “L” off them and added the end


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> @David_R8 : not sure if your into drilling holes but this works cool - 3/4” holes at 4” centres. Clamps are a Bessey package on sale at Home Depot. I knocked the “L” off them and added the end View attachment 11154
> View attachment 11155



I haven’t yet drilled holes but I’m strongly considering it. 
I may even have a 3/4” annular cutter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn’t think the clamps would work as well as they do. The ends are just 2” long pieces of some end cuts off some 3/4 4140 I had from a lathe project.  I just used the same roll pin that came with the original foot and the tube on the end is just some 3/4 ID steel  tube. The set of 4 clamps was $27 on sale


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for the clamp tip Brent, I don't know that I'd drill the entire top but perhaps the area in the middle. 
I've also thought about using Teco clamps but I can't think of a way to connect them to the table.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

You might be able to do the same sort of 3/4 x 1” plug welded to the bottom of the TECO pad.  Or make a pad with the plug for the clamp to bolt onto?


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

Some other thoughts for you @David_R8 -

when I built my table I have an adjustable shelf that you can precision level so that a cut saw or band saw can sit on the table and then be level with the table for cut support.  As an additional thing you can build a couple square tube receivers that you screw to the wall and then you can put the shelf on the wall and hold your saw when not in use.  Same goes for the vice if you make a stand that fits the tubing.

I can sketch you up something if you require clarification.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> I can sketch you up something if you require clarification.


Ya this guy can "sketch" up something faster than I can say the words "Holy Cow man!"


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Some other thoughts for you @David_R8 -
> 
> when I built my table I have an adjustable shelf that you can precision level so that a cut saw or band saw can sit on the table and then be level with the table for cut support.  As an additional thing you can build a couple square tube receivers that you screw to the wall and then you can put the shelf on the wall and hold your saw when not in use.  Same goes for the vice if you make a stand that fits the tubing.
> 
> I can sketch you up something if you require clarification.


A sketch would be super helpful!


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

Does this help:





side view of mine:




Holy cow man


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks [mention]Brent H [/mention] 
Great drawing and pics. Very useful and definitely gives me ideas. 
I need to mount a vise and a ring roller to the table but I didn’t want to bolt them to the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Sep 29, 2020)

@David_R8 - I use the same tubes that would support the auxiliary table - you can mount the vice on any of the 4 corners.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Brent H said:


> @David_R8 - I use the same tubes that would support the auxiliary table - you can mount the vice on any of the 4 corners.
> View attachment 11161
> View attachment 11162



That last picture is exactly what I’m looking to do. 
What are the dimensions of the tube?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Sep 30, 2020)

The outer is 2” and the inner is 1-1/2” square.  If you put the seam on the 2” to the side it does not interfere with a good fit.


----------

